# Oliver! <3



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)

After what seemed like forever ... Yesterday I finally got Oliver! I obviously love him already.  I know he's a goat so he will eat pretty much anything but I would still love to get him some sort of toys or playthings. Does anyone have any ideas???


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HI, congrats! 

Goats cannot eat "pretty much anything" I would suggest doing a search on here on feed for your goat...
They need good quality hay, loose minerals, grain (at times) and extra copper and selenium/e....

Any changes suddenly in a goats diet will quickly lead to illness and/or death!

Hope all goes well with your new goat! Enjoy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats are actually picky eaters and usually won't eat just anything.

I use Little Tikes things like picnic tables and cubes.


----------



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks very much! I already have hay and grain to feed him and the place I bought him from said bagels and vegetables were okay as well. I am just afraid to get toys because I don't want him to swallow anything harmful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, congrats, Oliver he is a cutie 

Get Imodium chloride,to prevent UC, Sometimes you will find it in his grain or lose minerals. What kind of grain are you feeding?

Goats need loose salt and minerals with copper in it.

As to toys, get him a play station to climb on, that is a perfect toy. Or build something to climb on.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My mother-in-law picked up 2 empty wire spools from the electric company (She just went inside and asked!) My goats LOVE them. I had to hammer down a couple of loose nails and also anchor the spools with some cement blocks so they wouldn't tip. Now they're safe and very fun. Best of all, they were FREE!


----------



## DanielsDairyGoats (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah they like things they can climb on and jump off of. Some of mine really seem to enjoy sleeping in the feed pans until they out grow them.
He mite enjoy a jolly ball or something like it.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I keep checking with home depot when they empty a wire spool I get them for the goats to climb on.


----------

